# NEpAL wOw



## maverick (Jun 22, 2008)

this is one of my best ever grows so pleased to share it with you nearly ready for harvest its about 8 weeks now


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 22, 2008)

beautiful! ......dont forget the smoke report!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 23, 2008)

*Whats up mang. May i say she is beautiful and i bet when the time comes she's gonna smoke even better. :hubba:  Great job! :aok: *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 23, 2008)

Good growing maverick :aok:


----------



## karmacat (Jun 23, 2008)

Very nice grow sir.:aok::smoke1:


----------



## maverick (Jun 23, 2008)

Thx everyone for your views i will post bac soon with smoke report ...


----------



## brushybill (Jun 23, 2008)

beautifull plants , nice work


----------



## Ms. Jievil (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow.  Impressive.


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 11, 2008)

i wanna put that in my pipe and smoke it


----------

